# Smart "Things"



## Guest (Oct 11, 2009)

SmartPhone, SmartCar, SmartPackOfCigarettes. Do you feel like Technology is Outsmarting you? Do you feel like you're being held back by Depersonalization, While your Cell Phones and Cars are Advancing Towards Einstein? Well good, that just means you can go sit in the rocking chair on the porch and light up a good old American Spirit Cigarette: https://www.nascigs.com

All joking aside. I just feel like The World is Going that way ------------------>

And I'm going, uhm... which direction is Up? Down? East? West? Who I am again?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Wait, what?... did you just say? Dang I lost my train of thought. But I am thinking something, I think. Why do I feel so weird. I'm not me. But wait no, that doesn't make sense. Of course I am "me". But I don't feel like me. Ouch my head hurts, I can't feel it though. How is that possible? So is that, a headache, what is a headache again? Oh my god, I don't remember what a headache is, what the f uck. I must be losing my mind. Ok, lets think about this. No wait, that's a bad idea, the folks from dpselfhelp say not to think about it. But if I don't think about it how will I ever get anywhere. Ok i'll think about it. What was I going to think about again? F uck. I feel like I'm living in a different dimension of reality. How is that possible. I thought this kind of stuff wasn't real. Oh wait it's not... but then? Wait. What? How.. is that even possible? How do I know I exist? Wow, wow, wow man, don't even go there. YOu know where that shit leads to. Hell, muahahaha. F uckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. ahadsfhadfkjhkDFHKHKAGKFGHKAFGlkdgjdaklgkflgjiot4hgeiorgnfklgnfknbk njkbniorgognkfnfkggfgkj. Calm down, calming down, I feel numb, oh my f ucking god stop thinking. TURN THE BRAIN OFF. TURN THE FUCKING BRAIN OFF... THE TRAIN IS ABOUT TO CRASH INTO THE OTHER TRAIN AND CAUSE A CATACLYSMIC EXPLOSION.... i can't take this. Alcohol, drugs, anything, give me anything. I'd rather die. I'd rather be dead. I don't even know who I am. These thoughts are taking over and eating me alive. They are literally consuming me. Oh my f ucking god, what should I do? I should see a doctor, get some help, find some answers. Oh but wait, they don't get it. They don't fucking get it, no one f ucking gets it other than my internet friends who I only talk to through a f ucking computer screen. Oh my god - I have gone crazy. I have gone f ucking crazy and no one else sees or understands. They think I'm normal, just in a "funk". Well I guess that's a good thing, at least I don't appear crazy... but wait, if I don't appear crazy then I'm going to be stuck in this mental hell hole forever. HELPPPPPP.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> SmartPhone, SmartCar, SmartPackOfCigarettes. Do you feel like Technology is Outsmarting you? Do you feel like you're being held back by Depersonalization, While your Cell Phones and Cars are Advancing Towards Einstein? Well good, that just means you can go sit in the rocking chair on the porch and light up a good old American Spirit Cigarette: https://www.nascigs.com
> 
> All joking aside. I just feel like The World is Going that way ------------------>
> 
> And I'm going, uhm... which direction is Up? Down? East? West? Who I am again?


Hahaha.. That's pretty funny. I've often said that if everyone was like me we'd still club our neighbors friendly over the head every morning to say hello and eat raw meat with lizards for garnish, as I'm not very clever (or ambitious for that matter). 
I've come to the conclusion I might've glorified my dp free life a little in my head, as I'm pretty sure it's not all illness making things go slow.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Wait, what?... did you just say? Dang I lost my train of thought. But I am thinking something, I think. Why do I feel so weird. I'm not me. But wait no, that doesn't make sense. Of course I am "me". But I don't feel like me. Ouch my head hurts, I can't feel it though. How is that possible? So is that, a headache, what is a headache again? Oh my god, I don't remember what a headache is, what the f uck. I must be losing my mind. Ok, lets think about this. No wait, that's a bad idea, the folks from dpselfhelp say not to think about it. But if I don't think about it how will I ever get anywhere. Ok i'll think about it. What was I going to think about again? F uck. I feel like I'm living in a different dimension of reality. How is that possible. I thought this kind of stuff wasn't real. Oh wait it's not... but then? Wait. What? How.. is that even possible? How do I know I exist? Wow, wow, wow man, don't even go there. YOu know where that shit leads to. Hell, muahahaha. F uckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. ahadsfhadfkjhkDFHKHKAGKFGHKAFGlkdgjdaklgkflgjiot4hgeiorgnfklgnfknbk njkbniorgognkfnfkggfgkj. Calm down, calming down, I feel numb, oh my f ucking god stop thinking. TURN THE BRAIN OFF. TURN THE flower* BRAIN OFF... THE TRAIN IS ABOUT TO CRASH INTO THE OTHER TRAIN AND CAUSE A CATACLYSMIC EXPLOSION.... i can't take this. Alcohol, drugs, anything, give me anything. I'd rather die. I'd rather be dead. I don't even know who I am. These thoughts are taking over and eating me alive. They are literally consuming me. Oh my f ucking god, what should I do? I should see a doctor, get some help, find some answers. Oh but wait, they don't get it. They don't flower* get it, no one f ucking gets it other than my internet friends who I only talk to through a f ucking computer screen. Oh my god - I have gone crazy. I have gone f ucking crazy and no one else sees or understands. They think I'm normal, just in a "funk". Well I guess that's a good thing, at least I don't appear crazy... but wait, if I don't appear crazy then I'm going to be stuck in this mental hell hole forever. HELPPPPPP.


HOLY SHIT, well said. :shock:


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Wait, what?... did you just say? Dang I lost my train of thought. But I am thinking something, I think. Why do I feel so weird. I'm not me. But wait no, that doesn't make sense. Of course I am "me". But I don't feel like me. Ouch my head hurts, I can't feel it though. How is that possible? So is that, a headache, what is a headache again? Oh my god, I don't remember what a headache is, what the f uck. I must be losing my mind. Ok, lets think about this. No wait, that's a bad idea, the folks from dpselfhelp say not to think about it. But if I don't think about it how will I ever get anywhere. Ok i'll think about it. What was I going to think about again? F uck. I feel like I'm living in a different dimension of reality. How is that possible. I thought this kind of stuff wasn't real. Oh wait it's not... but then? Wait. What? How.. is that even possible? How do I know I exist? Wow, wow, wow man, don't even go there. YOu know where that shit leads to. Hell, muahahaha. F uckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. ahadsfhadfkjhkDFHKHKAGKFGHKAFGlkdgjdaklgkflgjiot4hgeiorgnfklgnfknbk njkbniorgognkfnfkggfgkj. Calm down, calming down, I feel numb, oh my f ucking god stop thinking. TURN THE BRAIN OFF. TURN THE flower* BRAIN OFF... THE TRAIN IS ABOUT TO CRASH INTO THE OTHER TRAIN AND CAUSE A CATACLYSMIC EXPLOSION.... i can't take this. Alcohol, drugs, anything, give me anything. I'd rather die. I'd rather be dead. I don't even know who I am. These thoughts are taking over and eating me alive. They are literally consuming me. Oh my f ucking god, what should I do? I should see a doctor, get some help, find some answers. Oh but wait, they don't get it. They don't flower* get it, no one f ucking gets it other than my internet friends who I only talk to through a f ucking computer screen. Oh my god - I have gone crazy. I have gone f ucking crazy and no one else sees or understands. They think I'm normal, just in a "funk". Well I guess that's a good thing, at least I don't appear crazy... but wait, if I don't appear crazy then I'm going to be stuck in this mental hell hole forever. HELPPPPPP.


thats like my thought processes lol!
times ten when high!
usually i can think a dialogue a like that rapidly, but then when i try to remember it, i cant remember anything that i thought of, other than, i know, or at least i think i know about having the thought process in the first place lol..


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

NumbNeo said:


> usually i can think a dialogue a like that rapidly, but then when i try to remember it, i cant remember anything that i thought of, other than, i know, or at least i think i know about having the thought process in the first place lol..


exactly the same here. i was surprised i was able to write that big run on above as I usually i have difficulty even connection to those kind of thoughts. is it normal to have a dialogue in your head like that?


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

i think it is when your like high,im not sure, but i think thats where i might have learned how to think like that.
i cant really remember if ive always thought like that, maybe some of the thoughts, but not the intensity or rapidness of what i can think at now, its like words cant describe it sometimes, but the idea is in my head, then sometimes when i try to trace back, after realising ive just came to the ultimate amazing conclusion, only to forget what i was even thinking about in the first place.

im not sure if its normal, i think its pretty cool to some extent, but i think its related to anxious/ocd styles of thinking.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

NumbNeo said:


> i think its related to anxious/ocd styles of thinking.


I have to agree. It only leads me think... if I can't remember it, it must not really be that important. If it is important then I must be thinking too much to realize the importance of it. So that means... hmm I have no idea what that means. Damn it.


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

lol and the cycle continues ,, :lol:


----------

